# Pepper pictures



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I finally dug out my daughter's camera (the only decent camera in the house) and found batteries for it. They're not the greatest shots, but hey at least you can see him!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh yea, Ceylon of course had to be in on the action - as soon as he saw me pointing the camera, he wanted to be in the shot haha. Here's one of him insisting that I take a picture of him too, then another when he decided to retire - right on top of my daughter's head! ound:


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

SO CUTE!!! Very nice markings! Are you planning in growing him out like Ceylon?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

miller123 said:


> SO CUTE!!! Very nice markings! Are you planning in growing him out like Ceylon?


Thanks! And yes, I've always loved the long hair look, so I am hoping to be able to grow Pepper's hair out long.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Awww, I love that 4th pic posted! Such expression on that adorable Pepper's face!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww. He is very cute. And love Ceylon too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Pepper is adorable! What does Ceylon think of all this? Does he like having a little brother?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Pipersmom said:


> Pepper is adorable! What does Ceylon think of all this? Does he like having a little brother?


Cey gets along great with Pepper, for the most part. It was a rough start as Cey didn't at first know how to play gently enough with a small puppy. But he soon learned, and I can totally trust the two of them together (I'm more worried about my daughter tripping over the puppy than Ceylon!). Cey will growl when he wants to be left alone, and then will usually get up and move to a higher place. How woeful he will be when Pepper is old enough to jump up and follow him haha!! But Cey generally likes to play with him. Here's a recent video I took of the two of them playing:

(And yes, he is peeing at the end - ALMOST on the pad lol!)


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

They are so cute playing!! Makes me think that Lizzie might need a sibling.....


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha awesome!!! Pepper sure looks like a rough and tumble ALL boy kinda puppy!!
I love how Cey gets jealous when Pepper start playing with a toy, like play with MEEEEE.... ha ha


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> They are so cute playing!! Makes me think that Lizzie might need a sibling.....


 Lizzie does need a sibling!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Cute pictures.. and the video is a hoot!!! What a great source of entertainment those two are!!! Better then watching tv. any old day!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Love the pictures and video.:clap2:*


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How old is Cey? You said you were letting his hair grow out. Awesome pictures and video! So fun to watch. The couch is a safe place right now to get a break from the Pepper, but Cey still wants to play.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

HavaneseSoon said:


> How old is Cey? You said you were letting his hair grow out. Awesome pictures and video! So fun to watch. The couch is a safe place right now to get a break from the Pepper, but Cey still wants to play.


Cey turned 2 the end of last December.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Great video. Looks like they are getting along great and having fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Love the video! It's so funny how Cey gets up on the sofa, out of reach, until Pepper decides to play with the toy. Pepper's white markings are so nice! It looks like everyone is having lots of fun at your house


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Pepper is gorgeous! Beautiful eyes -- and great eyebrows!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie! Cey is like Abby was - getting on the sofa when she wanted yo get away from McGee! It looks like they are really enjoying each other!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

adorable! looks like you sped up the video they are moving so fast! They are so entertaining to watch.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh he's adorable and I love his name!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cute cute cute!


----------



## CharlieBean (Mar 21, 2013)

They are so adorable! I love the expressions on both of their faces!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Very cute but my favorite is the one of your daughters Hav a headband!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Atticus said:


> Very cute but my favorite is the one of your daughters Hav a headband!


Haha! "Hav a headband"!! ound:


----------

